# Peptides during and after PCT up until next cycle - a little help please?



## pdoubleg (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok so my first cycle (test only) is now complete and I will begin PCT next Friday with my final jab of HCG on the wednesday before.

Everything PCT wise has now arrived, including:

Clomid (from a UK Pharmacy)

Nolva (from a UK Pharmacy)

The following from myprotein:

Vitamin D3

Vitamin E

ZMA

HTP-5

All I'm waiting for now is my DAA and have decided to go with E-pharm testforce 2. A more expensive DAA with sarcosine which seems to have a positive effect on mental health so thought I would give it a bash.

I'm in two minds wether to run some peptides (GHRP-2 & CJC1295 DAC) during my PCT and until my next cycle (appox 3 months) of dbol kicker, 600mg test e. At the start of my next cycle I would continue to run the peptides but switch the GHRP-2 to GHRP-6 for the hunger benefits and go for a good bulk over winter.

Does anyone have any views or experience on this? I'm slightly confused with the CJC1295 DAC and w/o DAC.

I did just get given 100iu of hygeotropin GH, for free, but have decided to leave this for now as I don't feel like this will have any benefit at the moment and until I can run it for at least 4-6 months.

Thanks


----------



## pdoubleg (Apr 2, 2013)

come on any peptide masters able to offer any advice/tips?

Cheers


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

I ran my first ghrp2 / cjc1295 as part of a pct a while back and would recommend it if money isn't too tight. Don't expect anything dramatic like aas - results are very subtle and you won't really notice a massive amount unless you use it for a good while. The main benefit for me which is why i will always use it in between cycles (I still use them on cycle as well) is it helps me stay lean when I up my cals in pct. I think it has a big psychological benefit as well between cycles.

I dont know too much about the science behind ghrp's but ghrp2 also gives me a huge hunger rush...I've used a few different reputable sources so don't think i was sold ghrp6 - id recommend getting ipam instead.

Also u want to get the cjc1295 without dac - this is sometimes called mod grf 1-29. The cjc with the dac added makes the half-life days rather than minutes which isn't what u want for inducing gh pulses so make sure u get it without dac.

I didnt get much benefit from actual gh until i could afford to run it at about 25iu/week for a few months so id save the hyge until uve got some more. Im not sure but I think the 100iu hygetropin kits are fakes


----------



## pdoubleg (Apr 2, 2013)

Greg89 said:


> I ran my first ghrp2 / cjc1295 as part of a pct a while back and would recommend it if money isn't too tight. Don't expect anything dramatic like aas - results are very subtle and you won't really notice a massive amount unless you use it for a good while. The main benefit for me which is why i will always use it in between cycles (I still use them on cycle as well) is it helps me stay lean when I up my cals in pct. I think it has a big psychological benefit as well between cycles.
> 
> I dont know too much about the science behind ghrp's but ghrp2 also gives me a huge hunger rush...I've used a few different reputable sources so don't think i was sold ghrp6 - id recommend getting ipam instead.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this in depth reply it really is much appreciated.

Plan is to run from next week through PCT, until November when I jump on my next cycle again and through that cycle. So GHRP-2 still gives you hunger but not as much as GHRP 6? Do you think the switch to GHTP 6 when I start my next cycle would have much benefit over GHRP2?

The hygetropin will have definitely been legit because of who I was given it by but didn't have enough to run for a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well the usual opinion is that ghrp-6 can often (not for everyone) cause huge hunger and ghrp-2 doesnt.. In my experience ghrp-2 made me completely ravenous... I literally emptied cupboards of everything and still had to go to the shop after some jabs... Not ideal when ur using it to help stay lean! Like I said as well, im confident it was ghrp-2 and not 6 and ive read of a few others having the same.

Have u bought the peptides yet? If not get ipamorelin instead of a ghrp for now and run it with cjc 1295 without dac.. then potentially look at ghrp-6 for the hunger if u need it in november. Id never use it for the hunger though personally as it makes me want to binge massively


----------

